# Looking for a couple of old favourites.



## Berlioz (Jun 8, 2017)

My first loves, when it came to coffee beans were Monsoon Malabar and Old Brown Java. Both from Whittards. That was a long time ago and my coffee equipment has come a long way since my stove top pot. And my taste buds, a long way from Whittards.

Can anyone recommend a good roaster I could get those beans from now.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Take a look through these,

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1656


----------



## Berlioz (Jun 8, 2017)

Cheers, but that really wasn't the question I asked. I'm aware there are many roasters in the UK. I was specifically asking for recommendations based on particular beans.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Try here for starters

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I recently had monsoon malabar from cielo coffee roasters, quite nice, i preferred the other beans I got from them.


----------



## Berlioz (Jun 8, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> Try here for starters
> 
> http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/


Thanks, I'll give them a try.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Berlioz.

You can get the old brown java from https://coffeelink.com/collections/grounds-beans/products/a-old-brown-java-indonesia

Ive never tried it but think i will give it a go one day.

Coffeelink are my go to roaster atm,,they are within walking distance so im often popping in to the roastery.

Ive enjoyed the beans ive had from there so far.

I like to keep it local if i can plus i save on postage


----------



## Berlioz (Jun 8, 2017)

Excellent, thanks folks that's a couple I'll definitely try out. Think I'll order some Malabar from Compass first.


----------

